# الضواغط الترددية



## moroooooo (16 أبريل 2009)

الضواغط الترددية​
1-	كيف يتم ضغط الغاز؟
-	عندما يتحرك البستون يؤدى هذا إلى زيادة حركة الجزيئات وزيادة قوة تخبطها ببعضها البعض وجدران السلندر , بالإضافة إلى زيادة هذه الحركة كلما قل الحجم مما يؤدى إلى زيادة ضغط الغاز.

2-	لماذا يتم الضغط على عدة مراحل ولا يتم الضغط على مرحلة واحدة؟
-	وذلك لإعتبارات فى التصميم حيث أن الضغط يرتفع بإرتفاع درجة الحرارة , فلو زاد الضغط على مرحلة واحدة إلى ( 220 بار ) لزادت الحرارة بصورة رهيبة قد تؤدى لحدوث خلل فى جسم السلندر , بالإضافة إلى توفير طاقة كهربائية.

•	ملحوظة هامة:
أى تغيير فى قطر السلندر أو ضغط السحب والطرد أو نوع الغاز الذى يتم ضغطه بدون دراسة وافية من الممكن أن يؤثر على عمر الماكينة الإفتراضى أو يحدث خلل بالضاغط.

3-	كيف تعمل بلوف السحب والطرد؟
-	حركة البستون لأعلى السلندر تقوم بعمل فراغ جزئى أسفل البستون وهنا يقل الضغط أسفل البستون ويصبح ضغط الدخول أكبر منه , مما يؤدى إلى فتح بلف السحب ويدخل الغاز إلى السلندر.
-	عند لحظة عودة البستون وعندما يزيد ضغط الغاز داخل السلندر عن الضغط خارجه يؤدى ذلك إلى فتح بلف الخروج ويخرج الغاز.

4-	ما هى طرق تبريد الغاز؟
-	تتلخص طرق تبريد الغاز فيما يلى:
1-	تبريد الهواء: عن طريق مروحة كبيرة ومبرد به زعانف لزيادة المساحة المعرضة للهواء.
2-	تبريد الماء: حيث يسير الماء فى عكس اتجاه الغاز فى ماسورة حول ماسورة الغاز مما يؤدى لتبريد الغاز.
3-	تبريد الهواء والماء: عن طريق استعمال الأسلوبين السابقين معا" فى معدة واحدة ولكنه مكلف جدا" وغير موجود فى ضواغط الشركة.

5- ما هى أهمية تزييت الأجزاء المتحركة؟
- تتلخص أهمية تزييت الأجزاء المتحركة فيما يلى:
1- منع تأكل الأجزاء الخطيرة أو الحساسة.
2- تقليل مدد توقف الضاغط وإطالة العمر الإفتراضى لقطع الغيار.
3- الحصول على توفير كبير فى استهلاك الكهرباء عن طريق تقليل الإحتكاك إلى أقل ما يمكن وبالتالى تقليل الحمل.



6-	ما هو الـ ( Divider block ) وما هو دوره فى الضاغط؟
-	هو نظام لتوزيع الزيت متصل بطلمبة مركزية تغذى موزع واحد أو أكثر بالزيت ويقوم الـ ( Divider block ) بتقسيم الزيت وتوزيعه.
7-	ما هما أعداء أى نظام تزييت؟
-	أعداء أى نظام تزييت هما الأتربة والهواء حيث تسد الأتربة الفلاتر ومسارات الزيت مما يؤدى لتقليل الضغط وفقدان الزيت لخواصه , بينما يؤدى وجود هواء فى مسار الزيت إلى عمل سريان غير مستقر وفقد فى الضغط.

8-	كيف نقرأ الـ ( Name-Plate ) ؟
-	يحتوى الـ ( Name-Plate ) على بيانات المعدة التى يوجد عليها وهناك رموز هامة جدا" تلزم الدراية بها وهى على سبيل المثال:
HP: تدل على القدرة بوحدة الحصان.
Kw: تدل على القدرة بوحدة الكيلووات.
A: وحدة قياس التيار وهى الأمبير.
V: وحدة قياس فرق الجهد وهو الفولت.
3Ph: 3 فاز ( 380 فولت ).
RPM: عدد اللفات فى الدقيقة.
S.No.: الرقم المتسلسل للمعدة.
Type أو Model: تدل على موديل المعدة.
Made In ….: تدل على بلد صناعة المعدة.
H: الرفع بالمتر وهى توجد فى الطلمبات.
Q: كمية التصرف بوحدة متر مكعب لكل ساعة أو وحدة لتر لكل دقيقة.


برجاء إرسال أى معلومات أخرى متوافرة مع الزملاء وجعل الموضوع محل بحث فى موضوع الضواغط الترددية.

م / أحمد المتولى​


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
سؤال : كيف يتم اختيار مواصفات ضاغط ترددي لمبنى مثل مستشفى صغير؟ وشكرا


----------



## moroooooo (17 أبريل 2009)

واياكم

عند اختيار أى ضاغط يجب أولا حساب معدل التصرف المطلوب
أى نحسب كم متر مكعب من الهواء مطلوب فى الساعة حسب حاجة المعدات الموجودة
لو كان المعدل المطلوب قليلا يفضل استعمال الضاغط الحلزونى العادى وهو متوافر فى مصر بشكل 
كبير مثل معارض شارع الجمهورية بالقاهرة وشركة الحجار مثلا وهى توكيل كيزر الالمانى بالسبتية
فضلا عن رخص قطع الغيار والصيانة بالنسبة للضواغط الحلزونية بالمقارنة بالضاغط الترددى وسعر الضاغط نفسه.
أما الحاجة للضاغط الترددى فتكمن فى أنه يعطى ضغط عالى جدا حتى 500 بار مثلا أما الضواغط الحلزونيه فتعطى حتى 12 بار وفى تطبيق المستشفى او المصنع العادى فالأفضل استعمال الضاغط الحلزونى.

وأى سؤال عن الضواغط أنا فى الخدمة وأرجو التفاعل من الأعضاء مع الموضوع لأهميته الشديدة.

أخوك م / أحمد المتولى​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

الكود العام لاى ضاغط
2bcl300c


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أبريل 2009)

حيث:
2/يعبر عن عدد INLETS كمثال
B/برميلىBARREL
Closed impeller/C
Free velocity\L
NOMINAL DIAMERER\300
COMPANY\C


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح اخي م / أحمد المتولى
ارجوالاجابة على هذه المسئلة :
عندي ضاغط ترددي عبارة عن خزان 500 لتر مع وحدة تشمل (ماتور + راس) اردت ان اعرف كم لتر يعطيني بالساعة ولان المواصفات غير مكتوبة على الراس قمت بالتجربة التاليةاغلقت الخزان وشغلت الضاغط وقمت بمراقبة مؤشر ساعة الضغط وكان المؤشر يرتفع بمقدار بار كل دقيقة وعند الضغط 7 بار فصل الضاغط وذلك لانني اصلا عايرته يفصل على هذا الرقم والخلاصة ان الضاغط فصل بعد 7 دقائق وبما ان الخزان سعته 500 لتر فقد حسبت سعة الضاغط 500لتر/7 دقائق =71لتر/دقيقة اريد ان اعرف هل هذه الطريقة سليمة ام لا واذا لم تكن سليمة ماهو الحل؟ خاصة انني غير مقتنع بالنتيجة وشكرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (20 أبريل 2009)

*اخى الحبيب على اى اساس *قمت بضبط الضغط عند 7 بار "هل هذا هو الضغط الذى يمتلئ عندة الخزان؟؟؟؟ " اى يصبح حجم الهواء داخل الخزان 500 لتر ---------- لوهذا هو المقصود فخارج قسمة (500/ 7) لتر / دقيقة يكون صحيح والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 أبريل 2009)

*بـارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب علي شرحك الوافر 

و لكن كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي هذه المعلومه التي تكرمك بذكرها ...*​


moroooooo قال:


> الضواغط الترددية​
> 3-	كيف تعمل بلوف السحب والطرد؟
> -	حركة البستون لأعلى السلندر تقوم بعمل فراغ جزئى أسفل البستون وهنا يقل الضغط أسفل البستون ويصبح ضغط الدخول أكبر منه , مما يؤدى إلى فتح بلف السحب ويدخل الغاز إلى السلندر.
> -	عند لحظة عودة البستون وعندما يزيد ضغط الغاز داخل السلندر عن الضغط خارجه يؤدى ذلك إلى فتح بلف الخروج ويخرج الغاز.
> ...



*اعتقد انك قمت بعكس الوضـع ,, 
حيث انه حين هبوط البيستون الي الاسفل فان هذا يقلل الضغط داخل 
الاسطـوانه و من ثم يقوم Valve السحب بالسماح للغاز او الوقود او الهواء ( علي حسب التطبيق )
بالدخول الي داخل الاسطوانه لكي يعادل الهبوط في الضغط الذي احدثه هبوط الـ Piston الي اسفل

كما هو موضح في الصـوره الاتيه ... 







و لك فائق احترامي و تقديري *​


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي اسامة 
الضاغط عندي يتحمل ضغطه اكثر من 7 بار ومسئل عيار الضغط لا علاقة لها بالمشكلة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *بـارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب علي شرحك الوافر
> 
> و لكن كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي هذه المعلومه التي تكرمك بذكرها ...*
> 
> ...



تحياتي .

مداخلة بسيطة .

الصورة لمحرك انفجاري وليس لضاغط .

تسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2009)

احمد حماد سليمان قال:


> اخي اسامة
> الضاغط عندي يتحمل ضغطه اكثر من 7 بار ومسئل عيار الضغط لا علاقة لها بالمشكلة



اغلب الضواغط التقليدية من 7-8 بار وما زاد يعتبر صناعي .

ومن خلال معيار الضغط او ما يسمى pressure switch يمكن تعير الضغط داخل الخزان حسب

الطلب بحيث لا يتعدى سبعة بار في الضاغط التقليدي ,للامان فقط .


البغدادي


----------



## ahmadaf (21 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر للمشرفين على هذا الموضوع في الحقيقة المعلومات النظرية المقدمة جيدة و@ وأرفق لكم ملف بجدول الأعطال المحتملة في الضواغط وطريقة العلاج وأسبابها أرجو من الله أن تفيد زوارنا الكرام@ أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على ملفات فلاش خاصة بفك وتركيب أجزاء الضواغط وعملها من جميع الأنواع @ الطارد المركزي - الترددي - الحلزوني @ وأكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (22 أبريل 2009)

ما هو الفرق بين الضواغط والمضخات؟

على ما اعتقد لهما نفس الوظيفة 

صحيح


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> ما هو الفرق بين الضواغط والمضخات؟
> 
> على ما اعتقد لهما نفس الوظيفة
> 
> صحيح



اخى المهندس عبد الله " يوجد اختلاف " لان الضواغط تتعامل مع compressible fluids مثل الهواء وبعض الدورات تعمل بالهليوم والهدف من الضواغط " رفع الضغط " مع اعطاء معدلات تصرف Q (M3/S) اما المضخات تتعامل مع in compressible fluids مثل الماء و الزيت والهدف منها اعطاء معدلات تصرف Q وليس ضغط الا فى حالات المضخات الnet positive displacement مثل piston pump والله اعلم


----------



## moroooooo (9 مايو 2009)

أخى أحمد حماد سليمان
اعتقد أن تجربتك صحيحة

أخى م / مصطفى
يختلف الوضع حسب التصميم والوضع الذى قمت بشرحه يكون صمام الدخول فى الأسفل
شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## حمدى غريب (13 مايو 2009)

ولك جزيل الشكر اخى م احمد متولىوفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نسمة عبد المنعم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات


----------



## زيد جبار (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المعلومات . انا اعمل على كمبرسر ترددي فوق 200بار ذات 5 مراحل وسوف احاول رفع القيم القيم المسجله لمناقشتها معكم . مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أحمد على هذا الموضوع الجميل ، وربنا يوفقك ،
مع تحياتي


----------



## alaa_alahmad (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا بش مهندس 
عندي سوال واتمنى ان تجيبني عليه بخصوص الكمبرسور الموجود في السيارة 
كم اقل عدد دورات يعمل عليها بشكل جيد ؟؟


----------



## م شريفة (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم يا شباب
وشكرا على الملف المرفق بخصوص اعطال الضواغط


----------



## kindheart186 (23 أبريل 2010)

*the Proper Compressor:​*Knowledge of the gas, required capacity, suction pressure, suction
temperature, and discharge pressure will enable the proper compressor to
be sized. The basics steps involved are:
1. Calculate the compression ratio.
2. Choose between a single-stage or two-stage compressor.
3. Calculate the discharge temperature.
4. Determine the volumetric efficiency.
5. Determine the required piston displacement.
6. Select the compressor model.
7. Determine the minimum RPM required of the selected compressor.
8. Select an actual RPM.
9. Calculate the actual piston displacement.
10. Calculate the power required.
11. Select appropriate options.​​​​​*Gas being handled.*​*
*​​​​*Suction and Discharge.*​*
*​​​​*Pressure Site Elevation (or Local Barometric Pressure).*​*
*​​​​*Suction Temperature.*​*
*​​​​*Capacity.*​*
*


----------



## سيناريو (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر علي هذي المعلومات القيمة و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (16 فبراير 2012)

*الاساتذه الافاضل تحية لكم جميعا ولهذا المنتدى العلمى الرائع 
واود ان اطرح على حضراتكم سؤال ارجو الرد عليه للاهمية وسؤالى هو عن كمية الطاقة اللازمة بالوات لضغط 2 متر مكعب من الهواء فى نصف الحجم*


----------

